# Solved: Error: "office application version does not match"



## miralles (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello all:

I have been using Office 2007 since I bought it about a month ago. Since yesterday, all of a sudden, every time I open an Office document (any application), it takes a long time to try to open the document, and then it comes back with an error "office application version does not match". I click OK, and then the document opens fine.

Any clues as to what may be causing this (and all of a sudden)?

Thanks,

Fernando


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Fernando, and welcome to TSG.

Does this describe your situation?

*Error message when you start a 2007 Office program on a computer that is running Outlook 2007 with Business Contact Manager: "Office application version does not match"*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935569/


----------



## miralles (Apr 20, 2007)

Exactly !!! Thanks for the link. This solved the problem and explains why it appeared all of a sudden. I am curious as to why these patches are not released through the Microsoft Update (which I check regularly). 

Thanks again,

Fernando


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are welcome. :up: Glad we could help you out.

I gave trying to figure out what Microsoft is doing a long time ago. I have enough gray hairs as it is.   

As the originator of this topic, you can keep our moderators happy by marking this topic "Solved" in the drop down thread tools menu above your first post.


----------

